# Time to "go" Eheim



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

Two Eheim 2217 enough for a 55g heavy planted tank?
One Eheim 2217 enough for a 30g heavy planted tank?


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

For reference, I have one 2217 on a 65g moderately/heavily planted tank and things are fine.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Franzi said:


> For reference, I have one 2217 on a 65g moderately/heavily planted tank and things are fine.


Hi Franzi,

I keep fancy goldies and I need lots of filtration (I think) but, I'll be happy if I can get away with one Eheim and one HOB. Right now my tanks are filtered at 13 times per hour but, I want to get rid of the HOBs and get good canister filters. I figure that I can do this with about $500.00.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

you don't need much filtration in a heavily planted tank, because plants will act as filters. but you do need good water circultion. one 2217 is more than enough for 55g, i use one 2217 for my 72g.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

darkoon said:


> you don't need much filtration in a heavily planted tank, because plants will act as filters. but you do need good water circultion. one 2217 is more than enough for 55g, i use one 2217 for my 72g.


Sounds good. Than 1 2217 and 1 2215 should do it.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello guys,

Would it be overkill to use a Rena xp3 for a heavily planted 30g tank?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

OK, I am ready to push the checkout button for these 2 filters:
1 xp3 for a 55g and 1 xp2 for a 29/30g planted tanks. Are these filters adequate ? Thank you.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

Just curious, I checked out your posts both here and on "that other site" (LOL!)......how did we get from Eheim to Rena XP?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> Just curious, I checked out your posts both here and on "that other site" (LOL!)......how did we get from Eheim to Rena XP?


Hi Seattle_Aquarist ,

My initial budget for the filters was 500.00 but, my wife "noticed" that I ordered 160lb of Eco-complete Black so, the budget for the filters was cut down to 300.00. Then I started looking around and I found good deals , I think , on new xp3 and xp2..............226.00 for both, shipped. I figure I can't go wrong. Btw, I am glad you asked me

Edit: and I will order some extra bio and mech media for a grand total of 279.00
Lol, I'll still have 20.00 left.


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My initial budget for the filters was 500.00 but, my wife "noticed" that I ordered 160lb of Eco-complete Black so, the budget for the filters was cut down to 300.00. Then I started looking around and I found good deals , I think , on new xp3 and xp2..............226.00 for both, shipped. I figure I can't go wrong. Btw, I am glad you asked me


My wife "notices" a lot as well. This hobby can be very addicting.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

TonyVideo said:


> My wife "notices" a lot as well. This hobby can be very addicting.


Not to mention that this will cost me a sushi dinner for her which in NYC is not cheap.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi barbarossa4122,

LOL! I guess if I "notice" the new clothes then she should "notice" the hobby stuff!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi barbarossa4122,
> 
> LOL! I guess if I "notice" the new clothes then she should "notice" the hobby stuff!


Hi Seattle_Aquarist ,

She loves this hobby too, but I admit , I did spent a lot in the last 10 days.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Never had a rena but it took me a lot of years to realize that Eheim is the way to go. I've three tanks a 40 with the 2215 and a 55 and an 80 with the 2217. I havew added extra circculation to each of the 2217 only because I've a heavy plant load. I found a great deal on line at the time which aslo helped . 

btw...when the cost of the hobby comes up I just ask when she is going to have her hair done next. LOL...


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Aquaticz said:


> Never had a rena but it took me a lot of years to realize that Eheim is the way to go. I've three tanks a 40 with the 2215 and a 55 and an 80 with the 2217. I havew added extra circculation to each of the 2217 only because I've a heavy plant load. I found a great deal on line at the time which aslo helped .
> 
> *btw...when the cost of the hobby comes up I just ask when she is going to have her hair done next. LOL...*


Hi,

Darn I forgot about that. She "visited" the beauty salon for manicure and pedicure about a week ago.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a single 2217 on a 40, 55 and a 90 gallon tank. Never felt like I needed more than this, if more circulation is desired I would use a Seio or similar in the tank, but I haven't felt the need personally.

In the past I have used a Mag5 in-line with a 2217 to increase flow rate, worked well for several years.

PS. If you buy an Eheim, look for the "Plus" package as this comes with all the required media, cheaper than buying it on it's own!

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

OK, I just finished installing my 2 Rena canisters and they work great. It was easy to do it following the manual instructions. I left the Bio-Zorb pouch in and hope is not going to interfere with my EI dosing or the Metricide dosing.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to ask Rena owners or anybody that knows this:
when I need to replace(not clean the canister) the floss or the micron pad inside the top chamber do I take off just the motor housing by releasing the 4 clamps or I need to disengage the quick disconnect before I take off the motor housing? I am hoping I can, once a month change/replace the micron filter or the floss/quilt batting without having to carry the canister to the sink.


----------

